# Remains to be seen



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

Σήμερα πέτυχα στο διαδίκτυο δύο θέματα που θα μπορούσαν κτγμ να ενταχθούν στη θεματική αυτού του τίτλου. Στην κεντρική ιδέα ότι «μόνο ό,τι γνωρίζουμε από την άμεση και προσωπική μας πείρα είναι αληθινό». Εμένα, μου δείχνει τρομακτικό αποπροσανατολισμό. Ίσως όμως και να ανήκω πια σε μια οικτρή μειοψηφία.

*Were you there?*

*Να κινηθούν λίγο τα πράγματα...*


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2014)

Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσει κανείς; Νομίζω πως το κυρίαρχο συναίσθημα είναι απογοήτευση, όταν ακούει τέτοια πράγματα από έναν Γκοντάρ. Κάτι σαν "κι εσύ, Βρούτε;"
Γιατί πόσο διαφέρουν τα λόγια του από το "να στείλουμε χρυσή αυγή στη βουλή για να τρομάξουν οι διεφθαρμένοι πολιτικοί"; (Υπάρχουν κι ακόμα χειρότερες εκδοχές, αλλά θεωρώ περιττό να τις αναπαραγάγω).

ΥΓ. Φυσικά, διαβάζοντας στα σχόλια του άρθρου ένα σαν αυτό που υπογράφει ένας μελλοντικώς (sic) γάλλος, καταλαβαίνει κανείς πολλά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα τρόπος να πηγαίνουν οι φεντεραλιστές να ψηφίζουν εθνικιστές με μήνυμα που θα λέει «Για να κινηθούν τα πράγματα». Και να μπορείς, μόλις κάνουν να κινηθούν προς τη λάθος κατεύθυνση, να αλλάξεις χώρα ή και ήπειρο, όπως μπορούν τα κακομαθημένα παιδιά.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 12, 2014)

_Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον_: είναι και 83 χρονών άνθρωπος, αλλά μπορεί και να προβοκάρει, είναι θολό ακόμη. Κακό χιούμορ πάντως, αν είναι χιούμορ.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στην κεντρική ιδέα ότι «μόνο ό,τι γνωρίζουμε από την άμεση και προσωπική μας πείρα είναι αληθινό».
> 
> *Were you there?*



Αν θέλεις να μπερδευτείς λίγο παραπάνω: GayChristian101 - Bible Boot Camp


----------

